# New Member! =)



## x20Deepx (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi everyone! I'm Amanda, a makeup addict from NYC. I'm not very good at introducting myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've visited the main page for a while but this is my first time on the forum.

Hope to share my addiction and make some friends.


----------



## user23 (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, Amanda! Hope to see you on the forums.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome Amanda!!


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome, everybody!


----------



## user4 (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Amanda! Welcome!


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello Amanda and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcomeeee!


----------

